# Quality Electric Fillet Knife



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

We'd like to purchase a good quality electric fillet knife. So can any of you kind folks make some recommendations for us? 

I've looked at what Cabelas and Bass Pro Shops offer including reading the review comments on various models.

So any help from those who use electric fillet knifes would be very much appreciated.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I like the American Angler electric knife.
You can get it in AC or DC.
I got mine at Sportsman's but they are sold at most sporting goods stores.
Tube Dude has an electric knife that runs on batteries.
It worked very well when he helped fillet Perch at Yuba last winter.
I don't remember what brand it is though.


----------

